# President Obama moves to require background checks at gun shows



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thoughts on this? 
January 4, 2016
President Obama moves to require background checks at gun shows
President Barack Obama moved Monday to require all gun sellers to register as dealers — even those who sell at gun shows and online — and to run background checks on all prospective purchasers, aiming to curb a scourge of gun violence despite unyielding opposition to new gun laws in Congress. In a bid to narrow the so-called gun-show loophole, the Justice Department’s Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives will issue updated guidance that says the government can consider someone a gun dealer regardless of where he or she sells the guns, officials said.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bull ski..I'll sell to anyone I trust. I sell to people I know.......


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone with commonsense knows that this will not reduce violence or for that matter eliminate guns getting into anyone's hands. It is simply politics.

This notion of a "gun show" loophole has always perplexed me. If it is simply registered sellers at the gun show (those folks with a table) - including the individual selling their own personal collection (no FFL required today to do this) - nothing really changes. It will not stop unchecked sales as it does nothing about the guy walking around the show with the cardboard placard with the guns he is willing to sell in the parking lot outside the show, or next week at the club, or to his neighbor, or a fellow hunter while sitting on the tailgate of the truck in a corn field, and on and on...

What the "gun controllers" really want is EVERY sale and transfer run through a FFL and a national database is maintained by serial number to an owner. Otherwise, how can they prevent the person-to-person casual sale. The "gun show loophole" is their "near term" target as they progress toward their desired goal. And of course from registration they can easily move to confiscation and historically we know that following confiscation we get tyranny and I for one do not want that for my grandchildren.

The founders of our country were really wise folks considering the times. I hate to think of the disappointment they would have in many of the folks that now call themselves "Americans".


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Have any of the mass shooters got their weapons from a flea market?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

But the overwhelming numbers of gun owners want this. ....... yea......


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> But the overwhelming numbers of gun owners want this. ....... yea......


and that's a bad thing for law abiding people. the illegal guns are still out there and any bad guy has access to more guns than most of us see in a lifetime. just saying.
sherman


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Just wondering, is it legal for me to sell a gun at say a garage sale?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tbomb55 said:


> Just wondering, is it legal for me to sell a gun at say a garage sale?


Yes


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

There is NO gun show loop hole. If you buy from a FFL @ show or over internet you still fill out 4473


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

First EO was to cut "Trust" loophole! My question is should I dissolve my Trust which I just paid a lawyer to set up a month ago? Already sent in $200 and form!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tbomb55 said:


> Just wondering, is it legal for me to sell a gun at say a garage sale?



NO. According to the new LAW. Private party sales are what they are going after. You must become a FFL to sell now. This is how I read it.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Criminals are.... Well criminals. They don't and won't buy guns at shows! why, they don't have the money to pay market prices( remember there are criminals) they WILL buy in a back alley from some guy that has a stolen gun for next to nothing


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

bobk said:


> Yes


 Well, that's a problem.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

fishwendel2 said:


> Thoughts on this?
> January 4, 2016
> President Obama moves to require background checks at gun shows
> President Barack Obama moved Monday to require all gun sellers to register as dealers — even those who sell at gun shows and online — and to run background checks on all prospective purchasers, aiming to curb a scourge of gun violence despite unyielding opposition to new gun laws in Congress. In a bid to narrow the so-called gun-show loophole, the Justice Department’s Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives will issue updated guidance that says the government can consider someone a gun dealer regardless of where he or she sells the guns, officials said.


I don’t see a whole lot for anyone to complain about, unless they feel that they didn’t go far enough.

One part is totally useless, as asking this Congress to give more money to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) is like asking them to declare Ronald Reagan an enemy of the people.

Much of the rest is focused on increasing the effectiveness of the already existing National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS). Going to a 24/7 system will help avoid the current problem they have where they get requests for 63,000 background checks a day and have only three days to complete a check before a gun sale can take place without one. This falls into the category of “enforcing the gun laws that are already on the books” that the Somegroups are always chanting like a mantra.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^ Nope...not even gonna bother. ^^^^


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I liked the fake tears at the press conference. It's all for the children, not his personal agenda. I don't mind back ground checks, I support them in some forms. But let's be honest-todays "action" isn't going to solve a single problem.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

In the months after the Newtown massacre, a bipartisan proposal to expand background checks for gun purchases, far more than Obama’s latest measure would, was introduced in Congress. The proposal was defeated in the Senate in spring 2013.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Any amount of background checks would not have stopped Newtown.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

In the president's talk, I enjoyed his comparison of reasonable restrictions on the 1st amendment where you can't cry FIRE in a crowded movie theater... Let us analyze this statement...

Today, you may be in the movie theater with the word fire in your vocabulary (yes). If there is an actual fire in the movie theater, everyone would agree that you would be ok crying FIRE even if the theater is crowded (yes - you would likely get a commendation by some public official for doing so).

Therefore, how is this any different than REASONABLE restrictions on the 2nd amendment. You should be ALLOWED (in fact encouraged) to carry your firearm into the crowded movie theater, not permitted to use it when there is no deadly threat to you or others. (For example no shooting into the ceiling during western movies with John Wayne in them.) However if there is a deadly threat in the movie theater, you should be allowed to take it out and use it to protect yourself and others... (and get a commendation for this too)

If we followed the presidents guidelines with respect to the "gun" to "fire". You should be purged of the word fire (unable to use it) in a movie theater under any circumstances. Which means if the place catches on fire, you can run out but can not cry FIRE so that others may also run out. Is that REASONABLE?

apples and oranges - these discussions are fun...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I read somewhere that obumas xo made it a bit easier for us to own a full auto now...CNN I believe is where I saw it


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Personally, I carry old iPads or MacBooks to "no gun zones" fashioned into a passive body armor vest... I watched a guy at the range abuse this iPad with a .45 (and a number of lesser calibers) at very close range (15-20feet). Clearly the iPad is fairly good passive body armor AND just think what a MacBook can do with two sides of aluminum sandwiching the electronics motherboard and the screen. (BTW: the holes were not pass through shots, the slugs were on the ground in front of the iPad) I wonder if this puts Apple in the munitions manufacturer category then too?


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I read somewhere that obumas xo made it a bit easier for us to own a full auto now...CNN I believe is where I saw it



Not really the E.O. Allows a Trust or LLC to apply for a NFA weapon WITHOUT L.E.O. Sign off. Still the same process to buy a "machine gun" as before with a few added restrictions, so the TRUTH would be it has made it a little harder to make said purchase.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I would like to congratulate and thank the president for helping to put 1.6 million firearms into the hands of law abiding citizens last month. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> I liked the fake tears at the press conference. It's all for the children, not his personal agenda. I don't mind back ground checks, I support them in some forms. But let's be honest-todays "action" isn't going to solve a single problem.


I must disagree. 

This action solved 3 ongoing concerns. First, it laid the groundwork to begin a registry of previously undocumented firearms. Second, it will be more difficult & costly (for law-abiding citizens) to buy/sell firearms. And finally, this will
"justify" further expansion of the Federal government by "creating" a need for more bureaucrats to administer the plan.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

This will change nothing, not a single thing and it absolutely will not stop any shootings whatsoever, politics pure and simple.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Have any of the mass shooters got their weapons from a flea market?


If I'm not mistaken I think at least one did...at a gunshow/flea market...same difference.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think at least one did...at a gunshow/flea market...same difference.


Not aware of any purchased this way in the mass shootings we've had. And listened to 'Late Night' news the same night Obama spoke and they noted that they hadn't either.

But this brings up a very good point. If the Obama and his anti gun minions want to drum up support for their agenda, why don't they figure out a way to come up with documented statistical proof that murderers are buying their guns through this so called loop hole instead of assuming and then forcing laws onto the American people on nothing more than assumption.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Not aware of any purchased this way in the mass shootings we've had. And listened to 'Late Night' news the same night Obama spoke and they noted that they hadn't either.
> 
> But this brings up a very good point. If the Obama and his anti gun minions want to drum up support for their agenda, why don't they figure out a way to come up with documented statistical proof that murderers are buying their guns through this so called loop hole instead of assuming and then forcing laws onto the American people on nothing more than assumption.


Because the data does not support their agenda.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> Because the data does not support their agenda.


BINGO!!!

Taking into account the locations of isolated mass shootings, the 'data' supports just the opposite considering the vast majority of these horrific incidents happened in states with more stringent gun control.
Want some everyday murder stats using a firearm...check out Chicago's stats. Again, a state with more stringent gun control than most states in the country. What about the stats in D.C. or NYC ?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

He's just trying to make himself look like he did something before he leaves office. You know he's the biggest Bulls_ _ _ _ _ to ever live in the Whithouse besides being an imposter !


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

fastwater said:


> If the Obama and his anti gun minions want to drum up support for their agenda, why don't they figure out a way to come up with documented statistical proof that murderers are buying their guns through this so called loop hole instead of assuming and then forcing laws onto the American people on nothing more than assumption.


Hmmm. Sounds ominously similar to the justice department's "Operation Fast & Furious."


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

cincinnati said:


> Hmmm. Sounds ominously similar to the justice department's "Operation Fast & Furious."


Yea, when the lid was getting ready to blow on Oper. F-n-F, this admin. tried to publicly blame the whole fiasco on small gun shops along the borders claiming straw purchases were made for the guns that were getting into the drug cartels hands. Ended up this administration secretly turned weapons they had confiscated over to the cartels. Had it not been for an agent working on the inside which spilled the beans on what really went down, this lieing administration was going to use that as a springboard into stiffer gun control. They didn't even care of the sufferings of the small business men that owned the accused gun shops and how the lies hurt them business wise. These business owners have yet to be compensated by the very government that lied on them causing them their financial hardships.
There were American LE deaths and deaths to Mexicana LE as well as Mexican citizens as the result of F-n-F. To date, not a person has had to answer for it. I guess when you're Eric Holder and Obama is your pal, you can be ordered by the courts under oath to answer questions, continually plea the fifth and nothing will be done. Even if the charges should be a minimum of accessory to murder.
Where were the tears for these people? Where was the Justice?


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone watching the Town Hall, about to loose my mind so much lies and double talk!!!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

If you like your doctor...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

joebertin said:


> If you like your doctor...


If Obama wants to get rid of all guns that should include his secret service all the branches of the service and the police. That way no one needs to worry about guns. Do you think he will let his Secret Service go unarmed? If no one has guns why worry. Hopefully all the criminals turn theirs in too!!!!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

joebertin said:


> If you like your doctor...


I have a better one.
*"I don't think anybody could have predicted that these people would take an airplane and slam it into the World Trade Center, take another one and slam it into the Pentagon, that they would try to use an airplane as a missile, a hijacked airplane as a missile."*


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> If Obama wants to get rid of all guns that should include his secret service all the branches of the service and the police. That way no one needs to worry about guns. Do you think he will let his Secret Service go unarmed? If no one has guns why worry. Hopefully all the criminals turn theirs in too!!!!


...but...but...but that would include disarming the SS people that transport his kids back and forth to school everyday. Hmmm...I wonder if those SS guys carry guns with high cap. mags. that are on the 'ban' list?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...but...but...but that would include disarming the SS people that transport his kids back and forth to school everyday. Hmmm...I wonder if those SS guys carry guns with high cap. mags. that are on the 'ban' list?


Yup...but. they are obviously better than us.......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup...but. they are obviously better than us.......


I guess. But there's one thing for sure...two things for certain...me and mine mean as much to me as his does to him and he can take to the bank I'll protect mine as he does his. 
Only difference is, I have to carry and pay for my own.
He gets the privilege of me paying for his and someone to carry and use his for him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> I guess. But there's one thing for sure...two things for certain...me and mine mean as much to me as his does to him and he can take to the bank I'll protect mine as he does his.
> Only difference is, I have to carry and pay for my own.
> He gets the privilege of me paying for his and someone to carry and use his for him.


Man. Well said!!!!.. I'm beginning to really like you.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I wish we didn't live so far apart...go shooting sometime...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man. Well said!!!!.. I'm beginning to really like you.....


Thanks Saugeye. 

But after I wrote that, I had to sit down cause it felt like I was once again kicked in the vegetables.
I had reminded myself that I am being forced to help pay for the protection of a moron that is trying to take my ability to do the same for myself away. And it doesn't feel very good.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I wish we didn't live so far apart...go shooting sometime...


Heck I'm retired. Travelin doesn't bother me.
When ya want to go?


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

i agree with closing the gun show loop hole. Where do you think people that cannot go into a gun store and buy a gun gets them?? Anyone can go on the interweb (i.e. This site) and find an individual selling a gun and go buy it without any paper work. Go to a gun show and there are plenty of individual sellers not required to have a ffl selling guns to anyone with the money, no questions asked. That's why used guns are sold for as much or more than the same gun does new. If I owned a gun store I would want this to be law. I want every person that buys a gun to go through the same background check I do! Enacting this law now may not save a person tomorrow, but it will down the road when most of the illegally owned guns gradually get pulled off of the street. Never eliminate all the guns in the hands of people that want to do harm, but reducing it and stopping another mass shooting someday is well worth it. Can't buy or sell a used car without a title, why should you be able to with a gun? This is common sense gun control that needs to be enacted. No I'm not a democrat and I am a lifelong shooter (lifetime ata member) and hunter.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Heck I'm retired. Travelin doesn't bother me.
> When ya want to go?


Well I'm not retired....53
..10 years left.....I live in huber heights and there are 3 ranges...indoor within 7 miles of me....any around you?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Rabbeye said:


> i agree with closing the gun show loop hole. Where do you think people that cannot go into a gun store and buy a gun gets them?? Anyone can go on the interweb (i.e. This site) and find an individual selling a gun and go buy it without any paper work. Go to a gun show and there are plenty of individual sellers not required to have a ffl selling guns to anyone with the money, no questions asked. That's why used guns are sold for as much or more than the same gun does new. If I owned a gun store I would want this to be law. I want every person that buys a gun to go through the same background check I do! Enacting this law now may not save a person tomorrow, but it will down the road when most of the illegally owned guns gradually get pulled off of the street. Never eliminate all the guns in the hands of people that want to do harm, but reducing it and stopping another mass shooting someday is well worth it. Can't buy or sell a used car without a title, why should you be able to with a gun? This is common sense gun control that needs to be enacted. No I'm not a democrat and I am a lifelong shooter (lifetime ata member) and hunter.


JOIN the nra tooo man...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Thanks Saugeye.
> 
> But after I wrote that, I had to sit down cause it felt like I was once again kicked in the vegetables.
> I had reminded myself that I am being forced to help pay for the protection of a moron that is trying to take my ability to do the same for myself away. And it doesn't feel very good.


Here again. I agree 100 percent


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well I'm not retired....53
> ..10 years left.....I live in huber heights and there are 3 ranges...indoor within 7 miles of me....any around you?


Just 1 indoor range in Lancaster that I know of. Do most of my shooting right here at the house. It's not indoors but it sure is convenient. Lol! 
Any time you want to get together just pm me. Huber Heights is up just outside of Cleveland isn't it?


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

fastwater said:


> I guess. But there's one thing for sure...two things for certain...me and mine mean as much to me as his does to him and he can take to the bank I'll protect mine as he does his.
> Only difference is, I have to carry and pay for my own.
> He gets the privilege of me paying for his and someone to carry and use his for him.


I guess you need to run for President.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Tbomb55 said:


> I guess you need to run for President.


Ha! That's ok.
I'm happy paying for my own and not depending on someone else.
That way I can do it as I see fit.
Thanks anyway. 

Hey wait a minute....do ya think I could have an indoor range at the WH for Saugeye Tom and I to shoot at???


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Hey wait a minute....do ya think I could have an indoor range at the WH for Saugeye Tom and I to shoot at???


Now wouldnt that be the cats meow. I'd have to vote for that person just out of principal.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Now wouldnt that be the cats meow. I'd have to vote for that person just out of principal.


It would surely be plenty big enough for us all. 
Complete with a combat course. Skeet on the North lawn.
3D archery range included as well.
And Martha's Vinyard...forget about it...it would be turned into an 'open to the public' , free admission(cause your already payin for it) hunting and fishing preserve with skeet courses. Due to land constraints, unfortunately admission would have to be done on a lottery basis. Kids getting preference.

Okay...time to quit fantasizing. Gotta sign off and get ready to get out there this morning and excersize my big 4day ml deer hunting 'privilege's'.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Just 1 indoor range in Lancaster that I know of. Do most of my shooting right here at the house. It's not indoors but it sure is convenient. Lol!
> Any time you want to get together just pm me. Huber Heights is up just outside of Cleveland isn't it?


.north of dayton


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Ha! That's ok.
> I'm happy paying for my own and not depending on someone else.
> That way I can do it as I see fit.
> Thanks anyway.
> ...


Well you two do need to get a room.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

fishwendel2 said:


> Thoughts on this?
> January 4, 2016
> President Obama moves to require background checks at gun shows
> President Barack Obama moved Monday to require all gun sellers to register as dealers — even those who sell at gun shows and online — and to run background checks on all prospective purchasers, aiming to curb a scourge of gun violence despite unyielding opposition to new gun laws in Congress. In a bid to narrow the so-called gun-show loophole, the Justice Department’s Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives will issue updated guidance that says the government can consider someone a gun dealer regardless of where he or she sells the guns, officials said.


Here's a thought and it's old fashioned. The right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.

Let's check the definition of a key word, infringe.

in·fringe
inˈfrinj/contravene, violate, transgress, break, breach;More
disobey, defy, flout, fly in the face of;
disregard, ignore, neglect;
go beyond, overstep, exceed;
infract
"the statute infringed constitutionally guaranteed rights"
antonyms: obey, comply with

act so as to limit or undermine (something); encroach on.
"his legal rights were being infringed"
synonyms: restrict, limit, curb, check, encroach on;More
_
_


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Rabbeye said:


> i agree with closing the gun show loop hole. Where do you think people that cannot go into a gun store and buy a gun gets them?? Anyone can go on the interweb (i.e. This site) and find an individual selling a gun and go buy it without any paper work. Go to a gun show and there are plenty of individual sellers not required to have a ffl selling guns to anyone with the money, no questions asked. That's why used guns are sold for as much or more than the same gun does new. If I owned a gun store I would want this to be law. I want every person that buys a gun to go through the same background check I do! Enacting this law now may not save a person tomorrow, but it will down the road when most of the illegally owned guns gradually get pulled off of the street. Never eliminate all the guns in the hands of people that want to do harm, but reducing it and stopping another mass shooting someday is well worth it. Can't buy or sell a used car without a title, why should you be able to with a gun? This is common sense gun control that needs to be enacted. No I'm not a democrat and I am a lifelong shooter (lifetime ata member) and hunter.



And if you look at those private sellers most want way too much for what they have! And there's not many selling pistols cheap. Criminals are criminals they DO NOT go to gun shows and pay 200,300,400,500 dollars for a pistols so they can go rob the local corner store for a few bucks!!!


----------



## nonamer (Feb 20, 2014)

angler69 said:


> And if you look at those private sellers most want way too much for what they have! And there's not many selling pistols cheap. Criminals are criminals they DO NOT go to gun shows and pay 200,300,400,500 dollars for a pistols so they can go rob the local corner store for a few bucks!!!


the sport shows do not register that is why they need this info to confiscate what you have when they want too. if you go to Canada and use a unregistered firearm they report that to our state department.it will be ordered by nato not the pres to take them. keep registering them the boys will be comeing.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

nonamer said:


> the sport shows do not register that is why they need this info to confiscate what you have when they want too. if you go to Canada and use a unregistered firearm they report that to our state department.it will be ordered by nato not the pres to take them. keep registering them the boys will be comeing.


I think they should have a requirement that EBT's can't be used to purchase firearms or ammo......

Lock 'n load for when the money pit (borrowed Chinese money) goes dry, and the EBT's, Food Stamps, subsidized housing, and midnight basketball loses their/our taxpayer funding, and they head for the suburbs to take what they have been told they "have a Right" to......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Tbomb55 said:


> Well you two do need to get a room.


Saugeye Tom will have his own room in the WH when I'm elected POTUS. 
Since precedence has been set that it's ok for in-laws and outlaws to reside at the WH at tax payers expense, I can't see anyone complaining about 'a brother from another mother' .

Can I count on your vote Tbomb55?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Saugeye Tom will have his own room in the WH when I'm elected POTUS.
> Since precedence has been set that it's ok for in-laws and outlaws to reside at the WH at tax payers expense, I can't see anyone complaining about 'a brother from another mother' .
> 
> Can I count on your vote Tbomb55?


I'm in
...best SS guy ya ever had. I shoot damn good too


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm in
> ...best SS guy ya ever had. I shoot damn good too
> View attachment 200414
> View attachment 200414


Also figured out why I was pulling left at 10 yards...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Also figured out why I was pulling left at 10 yards...


You're hired. 

Which was it...shooting right hand and not enough finger on the trigger resulting in pushing pistol to the left?
Or shooting left handed and pulling on the trigger?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> You're hired.
> 
> Which was it...shooting right hand and not enough finger on the trigger resulting in pushing pistol to the left?
> Or shooting left handed and pulling on the trigger?


Right hand and not enough finger. .live n learn.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Not enough finger ...right hand. Pushing that mug.....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not enough finger ...right hand. Pushing that mug.....


That'll do it. 

Glad you got it figured out. Don't want my SS guys missing targets and possibly hitting the anti gun protesters that will surely be standing outside the WH waving their signs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> That'll do it.
> 
> Glad you got it figured out. Don't want my SS guys missing targets and possibly hitting the anti gun protesters that will surely be standing outside the WH waving their signs.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Rabbeye said:


> i agree with closing the gun show loop hole. Where do you think people that cannot go into a gun store and buy a gun gets them?? Anyone can go on the interweb (i.e. This site) and find an individual selling a gun and go buy it without any paper work. Go to a gun show and there are plenty of individual sellers not required to have a ffl selling guns to anyone with the money, no questions asked. That's why used guns are sold for as much or more than the same gun does new. If I owned a gun store I would want this to be law. I want every person that buys a gun to go through the same background check I do! Enacting this law now may not save a person tomorrow, but it will down the road when most of the illegally owned guns gradually get pulled off of the street. Never eliminate all the guns in the hands of people that want to do harm, but reducing it and stopping another mass shooting someday is well worth it. Can't buy or sell a used car without a title, why should you be able to with a gun? This is common sense gun control that needs to be enacted. No I'm not a democrat and I am a lifelong shooter (lifetime ata member) and hunter.


I personally don't care either way when it comes to the gun shows. But you are mistaken if you think this is how criminals get their guns. I've been around many types of people, and years ago unaware to myself I was acquainted with someone who facilitated this very thing. To make a long story short, when I found out what he was up too, he had become comfortable enough with me to fill me in. This is what he did, he would case middle class homes, (because they have more guns and valuables than higher end homes with no security) break in and steal all that he could. Mostly guns, because according to him quote " You would be surprised how many people leave their safes open". Then after god knows how many homes and trunk full of guns, he would take them to his fence and trade for oxycottin. The fence, knowing the guns are obviously stolen, would then sell to anyone he pleased. Then the cycle repeats, now armed however. This particular individual got locked up a week later and has been there since, and it has been a looooong time since then.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Any updates on this? I haven't heard much more about it.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It was signed and goes into effect in 180 days. That's what I have read,but is it true?


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

You jerkin' the trigger? Looks like you're center and left, but none to the right? You loading your own ammo? Don't see many fliers from factory rounds, either.....LOL

Nice groups!


----------

